# Flies



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

A couple things, 5 best go to all around flies and 5 best flies for the Provo.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I think the first question is tough to nail down because it would depend on what you fish for. Salt water? Trout streams? Still water? But for me, 5 Best all around: 

Hare's ear
Adams
elk hair caddis
woolly bugger
zebra midge

As for the second question, 99% of what I fish could fall into your 5 fly limit. As for me, my Provo go to flies are:

Sow bug
Zebra midge
Peeking caddis
BWO
Woolly bugger


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Glo-bugs in red, orange, yellow, peach, and cream, soaked in sardine juice.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My list has changed sense I switched most of my fly fishing from streams to still water.
For still water my list is:

Leach patterns size 16 to 12, using Semi Seal dubbing in Olive, Black and Brown
Zebra Midges in size 18 and 16 black with silver wire or red wire
Olive or Black Damsel fly 
Wooly Buggers in all sizes and colors
Scuds


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

1. Hares Ear
2. San Juan Worm
3. Zebra Midge
4. Chernobyl Ant
5. Circus Peanut


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

1. Worm
2. PowerBait
3. Velveeta
4. Minnow
5. Salmon Eggs

Oh wrong forum. :lol: 

I'm a bit of a dry fly enthusiast so I only switch to wet flies when I absolutely want to catch quantity.

Provo Dries:
1. Elk Hair Caddis
2. Mosquito
3. Any variation of an Adams (Dry)
4. PMD
5. BWO

When I switch over to wet flies on the Provo this is what I use:
1. Hair's Ear
2. Copper John
3. Pheasant tail
4. San Juan Worm
5. Wooly Bugger (don't underestimate this one, I catch more fish when I strip this back up to me than most others).


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Flies I commonly use on the provo when not matching a specific hatch are:
sow bug (staple food 365 days a year)
parachute adams
X caddis
midge cluster
soft hackle on the swing


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

By limiting your flies you are also limiting your catch rates. Especially on the middle. Each passing year it is evolving more and more into a classic tailwater fishery. Just look at the crowds. Especially on the upper portion towards Jordanelle dam. Switch out your copper johns, hares ears, and prince nymphs for more imitative patters such as Barr emergers, jujubees, wd-40's, micro mayflies, and split cases and you will catch more fish. Not ALWAYS is keeping it simple the most effective approach.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Glo-bugs in red, orange, yellow, peach, and cream, soaked in sardine juice.


That was funny...


----------

